# Hunter safety course



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I havent been able to find any info on a hunter safety course, does anyone know if there will be one in the next few weeks? Also has anyone heard of a "hunter saftey course deferment"? My brother in law was telling me about it, just curious if it is another option.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

On the DWR website there is an area listing hunter ed courses. There are usually a dozen or more listed. There is also the option to take it over the internet, but you need to make arrangements with one of the instructors for a "field test day" and for the final written test. Here is a link to their information page: http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/huntereducation/

If that doesn't give you enough information, you could call the Lee Kay Center for more info. They almost always have a course running out there or one soon to start.


----------

